

Microsoft Research shows off multitouch mouse prototypes - ca98am79
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/05/microsoft-research-shows-off-multitouch-mouse-prototypes/

======
rbanffy
It's a world of RSIs out there waiting for these critters

